# Red cherry shrimp become whitish?



## leftran (17 Dec 2020)

Hi everyone,
Does anyone know what happened to 2 of my red cherry shrimps (pictures attached)?

They started to have paler red colour and their lower front area seems to be white and almost transparent. Hopefully the pictures can be good enough, but I’ll keep trying to see if I can get better pictures.

I suspect it might be “Porcelain disease” or fungus based on this link Understanding Dwarf Shrimp Diseases and Parasites   - Shrimp and Snail Breeder but want to know what people think here.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## leftran (17 Dec 2020)

Here is a hopefully better picture! Is it normal for shrimp’s inside to appear white-ish? If it is, then perhaps it’s not a fungus but rather a loss of shell colour?
Im guessing here, so if anyone knows about this, do share


----------



## Nick potts (17 Dec 2020)

Wait for a more experienced opinion, but they look healthy enough to me, don't see any signs of fungus or disease.


----------



## Hufsa (17 Dec 2020)

That doesnt look right to me, may be a bacterial infection. Its possible that this shrimp is too far gone, how long have they been like this?
As far as I understand it is more likely to be a secondary infection. Is it possible there has been a disturbance in the tank water quality lately?


----------



## leftran (18 Dec 2020)

Thanks guys! I’d hope it’s nothing major but let’s see. It’s been a week or so I’d say. It started of with the front lower shell becoming less red, and now you can see it’s transparent. I’ve not done anything majorly different other than repleneshing 2 small pieces of cuttlebones to help raise the GH to 6. I did dim the light a bit more starting last month but I doubt that could mean anything. 1 of the other red shrimp is now starting to look little bit transparent too on the front lower shell. They are still eating and active, but I guess shrimps will be shrimps regardless!

Thing is, Im not sure what to be concerned with. Is it the transparent front lower shell? Or is it that it’s not normal for shrimp to have white part inside its shell near its front legs and mouth area? For the latter, I looked at all my other shrimps including the baby and juveniles and they seem to share that too, so I thought that the former is the problem here, but I could be dead wrong.


----------



## leftran (18 Dec 2020)

For whatever reason, i think it got better now?


----------

